# Consultancy needed



## Neri (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi Guys,

My business partner & I are looking to open a coffee shop in London.

We are looking for a local Consultant that can help us in establishing our ideas.

If you are or know somebody that can help please let me know.

Many Thanks,

Neri.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Send a PM to Glenn who runs this forum. His website is http://5mcoffee.com/. You couldn't do better.


----------



## Neri (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks Mike! Will do!


----------



## welland ridge (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi, I would be happy to help. If you would like to drop me an email my address is [email protected]. I have done this for some local coffee shops.

Warm regards, Zack


----------

